# Crossover



## Nolsen12345 (7 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir

suite à l'achat de Crossover, j'ai généré un code d'activation mais, il ne fonctionne par n'étant pas du bon format (quelque chose comme XXX-XXXX-XX-XXXXX).

Le code généré ressemble à 7SASayNBMTFmrZRhC

Bien sûr, j'ai essayé en insérant des « - » mais, toujours pas le bon format. 

Je commence à en avoir marre. 

Vous pouvez m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2021)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Vous pouvez m'aider ?


Nous non, mais l'éditeur oui.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (9 Décembre 2021)

Bon, c'est fait. Mais pas em suivant la procédure indiquée dans un courriel de la compagnie.


----------

